# Christmas present cheese



## crazymoon (Dec 7, 2015)

It was a cold ,foggy day at the house yesterday so I grabbed my cheese supply that I had been stocking up on at each sale.













P1010051.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 7, 2015


















P1010044.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 7, 2015






Took a few minutes to cut off the packaging and mark the cheeses with toothpicks as to what was what. I had Monterey jack, pepper jack, muenster, lots of cheddar and some monterey jack with jalapeno to smoke up.













P1010046.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 7, 2015


















P1010047.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 7, 2015






Into the smoker with the AMNPS with apple pellets for 4 hours.Then rested in my cool cellar while some football was on.













P1010050.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 7, 2015


















P1010052.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 7, 2015






Here are the vac packed presents for my friends /relatives who have been nice this year ! Thanks for looking and thanks Mr. T for the tutorial !













P1010055.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Dec 7, 2015


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 7, 2015)

Looks great CM !    Thumbs Up


----------



## driedstick (Dec 10, 2015)

Thats a nice pile of cheese you have there,,, Yep I just picked up 8lbs the other day,, sitting in fridge till next smoke

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 10, 2015)

Looking good CM, I'm sure you will be a very appreciated Santa.

T


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 10, 2015)

Gonna be some happy people.

Nice job


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 10, 2015)

Holy Cheesus! 

Nice smoke!


----------



## disco (Dec 12, 2015)

How do I get on your Christmas list. I haven't been naughty. Well, not too naughty.

Disco


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 12, 2015)

Perfect cheese weather. I love that Cabot cheese too, never get enough of it.

Have fun!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 13, 2015)

redheelerdog said:


> Perfect cheese weather. I love that Cabot cheese too, never get enough of it.
> 
> Have fun!


RHD, Cabot cheese is on sale again this week for 1.88 a block. I started stashing some away for my next smoke .


----------



## muralboy (Dec 13, 2015)

Where's the sale at. May need to stock


----------



## billdawg (Dec 14, 2015)

Looks good! Just finished my Christmas cheese smoke as well.


----------



## tropics (Dec 14, 2015)

CM I almost missed this one and I am sure I missed a lot of post.We just replaced an old fridge in the basement, so today we moved all the smoked cheese down.I have some Habanero that needs to be smoked.

Richie


----------

